# Wine no me abre ningun juego

## laelm

Hola, hace dias que estoy intentando usar wine para correr juegos como Wow AOE3 Counter, etc... En mi maquina primero instale debian netinst todo minimal y de ahi arranke.... la cosa es que todo funciono de lujo. Despues me instale gentoo porque personalmente me gusta mas,y ahora no logro correr ningun juego nisiquiera me abre el instalador del counter.

lspci

```
lspci |grep GeForce

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
```

glxifo

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

glxgears

```
glxgears

1653 frames in 5.0 seconds = 330.597 FPS
```

obviamente tengo configurado el Xorg con "nvidia" y "Load "glx" "

La version que use con wine en primera instancia fue 1.5 instalada desde portage con ACCEPT_KEYWORS="~x86" y despues la borre con emerge -C e instale la estable 1.2.3 y con las 2 versiones me pasa lo mismo. 

Ah otra cosa es que para probar instale el supertux y en las opciones activo el tilde de opengl y me funca de 10. Asi que interpreto que la placa de video y el opengl esta todo bien instalado...

La verdad ya no se que probar se me acabaron las ideas... alguno podra ayudarme a solucionarlo?

PD: No es viable instalarme en otra  particion un win2 antes me hago mormon.xD

Saludos y gracias de antemano

----------

## pelelademadera

proba ejecutando desde consola

wine ejecutable.exe

y fijate el log que tira, postealo aca

----------

## laelm

wine wine cs16full_by_clanco.exe 

```
err:virtual:NtMapViewOfSection map_file_into_view 0x220000 1000 000000000 failed

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" (6.0.0.0)

err:virtual:NtMapViewOfSection map_file_into_view 0x340000 1000 000000000 failed

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" (6.0.0.0)

```

wine Cataclysm.exe

```

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 10000

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (10000): STUB

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 10000

```

Aca me tira wow error, evidentemente igual que lo hace en windows cuando no tenes internet. Lo que no se es como configurar la red en wine porque en mi maquina tengo internet

wine instalar.exe 

Aca ejecuto el instalador del Age of Empires 3 

```
err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

err:virtual:NtMapViewOfSection map_file_into_view 0x220000 1000 000000000 failed

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" (6.0.0.0)

err:virtual:NtMapViewOfSection map_file_into_view 0x3c0000 3e000 000000000 failed

err:virtual:NtMapViewOfSection map_file_into_view 0x3c0000 3e000 000000000 failed

err:virtual:NtMapViewOfSection map_file_into_view 0x3c0000 20000 000000000 failed

fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 8003001e for L"C:\\users\\alatrelle\\Temp\\msic95.tmp"

```

[/code][/quote]

----------

